# What are the dimesions of a box perch?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I would like to build some box perches and i was wondering how high, wide, and deep they have to be. Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I would like to build some box perches and i was wondering how high, wide, and deep they have to be. Thank you


I guess there's different sizes,.....depends on how you build them. Ours are 12 X 12 built out of 1 X 4's and are hung about 2 or 3 inches (don't know exactly but I can measure if you want me to) from the wall. That way the birds can actually turn around while standing on them and not have to stand sideways against the wall, if that makes sense.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I guess there's different sizes,.....depends on how you build them. Ours are 12 X 12 built out of 1 X 4's and are hung about 2 or 3 inches (don't know exactly but I can measure if you want me to) from the wall. That way the birds can actually turn around while standing on them and not have to stand sideways against the wall, if that makes sense.


Ok that makes since


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Big enough for them to turn around*

Pigeons come in all shapes and sizes and some have foot feathers that are wider than they are. Perches need to accomodate them comfortably and it's best if there is only room for one bird. Pigeons bicker constantly over perch space.

It's nice to think that they mate for life but it's not entirely true and there is something like a 20% infidelity rate among mated pairs. That's why a pedigree doesn't really mean anything unless each pair is housed separately and I don't know anyone who actually does this. I'm sure that someone has.

If a mated pair tries unsuccessfully to raise young over a period of time, they will probably seek another mate. It doesn't matter what the reason, whether predators are constantly taking their eggs or if they are just what I call an "incompatible pair" that is unable for whatever reason to produce fertile eggs. They will most often find another mate that they are able to rear young with. I have had pairs of pigeons that were unable to raise young even though each bird was fertile and eventually raised young with another mate.

I have witnessed this in many species of birds that I have bred over the years, including pigeons, geese and parrots which all mate for life, sort of. It makes sense that if they cannot produce young that they should find another mate to keep the species going.

Of the examples that I can remember, it is always the hen who seeks a new mate as she is laying her eggs but nothing happens. Usually the fault of a sterile male (old age normally but injury could play a part) and it makes sense that she would seek another. The males are typically more sexually agressive and will breed a willing mate out of their pair relationship on occaison. Females will as well but it appears to be less frequent.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> Pigeons come in all shapes and sizes and some have foot feathers that are wider than they are. Perches need to accomodate them comfortably and it's best if there is only room for one bird. Pigeons bicker constantly over perch space.
> 
> It's nice to think that they mate for life but it's not entirely true and there is something like a 20% infidelity rate among mated pairs. That's why a pedigree doesn't really mean anything unless each pair is housed separately and I don't know anyone who actually does this. I'm sure that someone has.
> 
> ...


Bill, please forgive me and this IS meant as a joke........but what the heck does that have to do with the size of a box perch?? LOL
I have enjoyed reading your posts and I saw you posted in reply to Zimm's question so came to read it and immediately thought, "why such a long post on this?"........then I read it and, well.........I had to laugh.
You ARE however correct about the "mates for life" thing.  I do put my "best" pairs (as far as I'M concerned) in my individual breeding pens. I have 7 of them and they sure are nice. Would be great if you could put ALL your pairs in separate pens.

OK!! I SEE where it came from now................Zimm's signature. 
Still, it WAS funny before I knew why you said what you said.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yup, from the signature*

It's a nice thought but it ain't the truth.

Kinda like people only alittle better maybe.

Bill


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Each breed has there own requirement. What breeds are you keeping? its easier to tell if we know what you are keeping.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

warriec said:


> Each breed has there own requirement...


Excellent point - the size described would have a King pigeon clinging on by his toenails, while allowing a pair of Figuritas to set up house keeping.


----------

